# Diamond dog food recall, lamb and rice, for salmonella



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

From Susan Thixton's site. 

Diamond Dog Food Recall
Written By: Susan Thixton 4-6-2012 Categorized in: Pet Food Recall
Provided by Diamond Pet Food...

Diamond Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Limited Number of Dry Dog Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk. 

Recall is limited to one formula of Diamond Naturals distributed to 12 states; no illnesses reported.


Consumer Contact: 800-442-0402
Media Contact: 816-255-1974

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE – April 06, 2012

Diamond Pet Foods is voluntarily recalling Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice. This is being done as a precautionary measure, as the product has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No illnesses have been reported and no other Diamond manufactured products are affected. 

Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people infected with salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, salmonella can result in more serious ailments including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

The product, Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice, was distributed to customers located in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Virginia, who may have further distributed the product to other states, through pet food channels.



Product Name Bag Size Production Code & “Best Before” Code

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 6lb DLR0101D3XALW Best Before 04 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 20lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XMF Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101D32XMS Best Before 04 Jan 2013


----------

